
RMS on the evils of Indian Hindu caste stystem - reeves23423
https://stallman.org/articles/ramayana.html
======
devnonymous
Firstly, this isn't exactly news. Hindu texts are full of examples of not just
the caste system but all variety of ills and discrimination.

Secondly, this one passage is an obscure reference. Contrast this for example
against the story of Eklavya[1].

Thirdly, this should be seen in the context of story-telling (ie: in the
context of mythological fantasy rather than 'endorsement' of any sort)

Fouthly, there isn't one authoritative Ramayana, there are more like 300+[2]

Finally, why does it even matter what RMS cites (doesn't even comment on)
...not even from a primary source ?

Is the fact that these examples exist only interesting because RMS cites it ?

What's the motive behind sharing this ? Both by RMS and by the OP ?

[1] *
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekalavya](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekalavya)
* [https://velivada.com/2017/04/27/dalit-history-month-
eklavya-...](https://velivada.com/2017/04/27/dalit-history-month-eklavya-
adivasi-dalit-rejection-brahminism/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versions_of_Ramayana](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versions_of_Ramayana)

~~~
john4534243
> Firstly, this isn't exactly news. Hindu texts are full of examples of not
> just the caste system but all variety of ills and discrimination.

Except the Brahmin caste others were denied education until british occupied
although that was not their primary motive. A lot of non-brahmins are unware
of this fact, so this is news to them

> Secondly, this one passage is an obscure reference. Contrast this for
> example against the story of Eklavya[1].

Thats a different case. This point diverts the original issue. In my
experience if pressed more the proponents of caste system will point to
japanese order.

> Thirdly, this should be seen in the context of story-telling (ie: in the
> context of mythological fantasy rather than 'endorsement' of any sort)

Context in religious text is an excuse. As the public is brainwashed by far
right like RSS groups(the killer of Mahatma Gandhi is a member of this group
and this group supports the current ruling part BJP ) the context dilutes and
the text is interpreted more directly. A very recent example in Tamilnadu(a
state in india) a high priest spoke in public on the merits of caste system
and told the audience if dogs have caste(breed) why should not human have it.

> Fouthly, there isn't one authoritative Ramayana, there are more like 300+[2]

In all of the versions Brahmin is the high caste and ever one else is denied
education. Because according to hinduism(the vedas , rig veda in particular)
the brahmins are the only people who should be given access to education for
the good of the socitey. The current BJP govt is proposing to have public
exams for __5th __standard students(about 9 to 10 years old). The plan is to
discourage students of shudras and dalits who are majorly from villages .

> Finally, why does it even matter what RMS cites (doesn't even comment on)
> ...not even from a primary source ?

> Is the fact that these examples exist only interesting because RMS cites it
> ?

> What's the motive behind sharing this ? Both by RMS and by the OP ?

I will try to answer the above 3 question together because they are related.

The only reason i bother to write this long comment is because it is posted by
RMS. I guess thats the motive of the op, may be op can talk about it. RMS
speaking against the evils of hinduism will give more weight to clarify the
misconception about the hindusim being peaceful religion.

~~~
devnonymous
> The only reason i bother to write this long comment is because it is posted
> by RMS. I guess thats the motive of the op, may be op can talk about it. RMS
> speaking against the evils of hinduism will give more weight to clarify the
> misconception about the hindusim being peaceful religion.

I don't understand this. How is RMS's view on something he is uneducated about
'giving more wieght' ? Would you say that the opinion of a world renowned
Sadhu or Yogi on Free Software principles would automatically become worthy of
being considered seriously ? I don't get this hero worship. Yes, RMS's view on
software have birthed the FOSS movement but lets not fool ourselves into
thinking that every opinion of his is worthy of attention.

